# Invest in a DA or a better quality rotary?



## Hooleygan (May 13, 2011)

Hi guys,

Sorry if this has been talked to death but I just can't decide whether to buy myself a reasonable DA or invest in a high quality rotary. I own a budget rotary that I have been using for a while now, and have been thinking about getting a DA in the new year. But I have come to ask myself why?? Is it just a backwards step? I'm lead to believe that a rotary is more versatile than a DA, and I do enjoy using it, but would like the feel and ease of use of a professional polisher. What would I need a DA for if I've already got what I believe to be a better machine?

I plan on maybe doing detailing full time in the future, and next year I'm gonna try and see how much custom I can get whilst still doing my day job. I'm not afraid of the rotary at all and I have had some good results with it. All I can see with a DA at the moment are the negatives such as hand vibration after long usage and taking longer to correct paint.

Any advice or input is great fully received.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

A DA is useful on sticky paint, for plastic panels and applying glazes etc. :thumb:

You need a rotary and a DA in my opinion to be able to cope with all eventualities. 

Alan W


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

can only really give you my opinion here. For me you've answered your own question. If your confident with using a rotary then why purchase a DA? Im sure others on here will have different pro/cons but for me a DA was always a safer alternative to a rotary. it offered the enthusiast a chance to correct his/her own paint but without some of the risks attached with using a rotary??

A rotary would get you the same or better level of correction in a faster period of time so surely it would be the answer, especially if your considering going full time. I was having a look at the dodo rotary "spin doctor", at 90quid its a pretty good piece of kit, maybe worth a look? 

Just my take on things for all its worth :thumb:


----------



## Hooleygan (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for that Alan and Ryan. The only reason I was thinking about getting a DA was to wet sand my ST. It would save a lot of time and effort, but I'm not scared of a bit of graft, and it'll be more rewarding when it's done.

Has anybody else got any good points to the DA that I'm missing and thinks it should be a vital tool in my armery?


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

DA mate, safe as houses.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rotary for me. Quicker, get a better cut quicker.

And tbh, i dont think there as evil as people make out. Use a bit of common sense and there safe as houses ^^^!


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

I used a DA for years, went over to a rotary and they are a great machine, watch what your doing and you will have no problems, DA's are only really good for applying sealents, maybe use on bumpers or if you are worried about thin paint I pick up the DA.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Alan W said:


> A DA is useful on sticky paint, for plastic panels and applying glazes etc. :thumb:
> 
> You need a rotary and a DA in my opinion to be able to cope with all eventualities.
> 
> Alan W


+1.....and for wet sanding...

I have both a DA and a rotary... I find I use them both... but prefer the rotary when polishing....

DA still has a place, and you can still get very nice work with it...

:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> +1.....and for wet sanding...


I keep forgetting about that one Cuey! :wall:

I'll need to pluck up the courage and try wet sanding by machine one day rather than by hand. 

Alan W


----------



## Hooleygan (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the input guys. I really don't have an issue using the rotary, I'm totally comfortable with it. And like Davies20 says, just use a bit of common and they aren't scary at all. I'm not scared of wet sanding either, even though I haven't done it yet (only on a training day). I'm thinking I'm leaning towards getting a professional grade rotary first as I like the feel of a proper machine, especially when it will hopefully be getting used quite a lot in the new year. And I think I'll just wet sand my ST by hand for now until I decide to get a DA.

I haven't looked at rotaries in great depth as yet. I was thinking maybe a Mikita or Milwaukee. Don't think my budget will stretch to a Flex though. Are any of you guys using any of these or are there any other machines I should consider?


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Both - they both have their uses. I love my rotary now but wouldn't be without the DA - ultra thin paint (I did a car with 65 mircons on the bonnet), DA all the way!, any tricky paint or when you might just have that tricky hologram that doesn't quite want to go with a rotary - one hit with a DA and gone.....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Hooleygan (May 13, 2011)

Hi Clive,

Cheers for that. 65 microns??! You are brave!

I think I probably will end up getting a DA and it will probably be the das6 that everyone raves about, but I think I've decided to go for the quality rotary. I resisted having a go with the flex on my ST the other week or I would have been flexing the credit card and taken one away with me! I am regretting not having a quick go though, because quality tools feel gooood!


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

The Flex is the best option,but the CCard will fill lighter :thumb:

I go for a Miluwakee but can't compare as this is my first touch for now.Anyway nice solid machine,well balanced-i use this kind of tools all my life-i make wrough iron myself so i have several grinders.Nice quality build for the Miluwakee man.

Cheers.Niki


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

So many options for rotary. Try before you buy if you can. I couldn't, so just went with a Flex! :lol: 

I love my Megs G220 DA, and use it for plenty of things. Very useful! But if you are thinking about doing this full time, you can't beat the speed and quality of correction with the rotary. It's a no brainer. :thumb:


----------



## Hooleygan (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for that guys. Niki - I was thinking I might go for a Milwaukee as they seem to be a quality machine for a reasonable price. Am I right in thinking they are about £200ish?

Type R - Hanks for your input. Are you a professional? The only place I could think of trying before I buy would be at a detailing training day. Has anyone any other ideas where I could try out different machines before I buy?


----------



## DSport (Dec 17, 2011)

Im in the process of ordering the DAS6, £66 delivered with 150mm backing plate, extra £9.50 for the 125mm plate to use with meguiars pads.

May invest in a rotary at a later date (Makita or similar) but thought first best to see how much im going to use it. 

Which ST you got? we used to have a Fiesta ST500 and Father in law has MK2 Focus RS.


----------



## Hooleygan (May 13, 2011)

I have the original, the ST170, in imperial blue. The best colour I think!

£66 delivered is a great price to pay I think for a first machine. I was considering a Mikita as well as they are a quality machine. I reckon once you've corrected your own car you'll want to do more as its so satisfying seeing the end result!

May I ask where you are buying the DAS6 from?


----------



## DSport (Dec 17, 2011)

it is from here

http://www.perfectlycleaned.co.uk/kestrel-das-6-dual-action-polisher-161-p.asp

enter: BAND1 at checkout for 5% discount of your total order.

I like the ST170, A few years back I always wanted one in gun metal grey. Think it was a phase though, as I liked the P1 in gun metal grey at the time too!

Think I preffer blue now, as when blue is smooth and polished right up, the reflection of the sky just looks amazing.

dont think you can go far wrong.

edit:-
OR

you also have this option: http://www.rollupandshine.com/kestrel-das6-complete-microfiber-correction-kit-446-p.asp
twice the price, but includes everything. and if you enter the code: CIVIC5 at the checkout, you get 5% discount too.

(yes I do just scoure the web for discount codes before making orders lmao)


----------



## Hooleygan (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for that. Might be taking a look at one of those in the new year!


----------



## NissanMan (Aug 24, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> +1.....and for wet sanding...
> 
> I have both a DA and a rotary... I find I use them both... but prefer the rotary when polishing....
> 
> ...


I have spent the last couple of days wetsanding the boat, i started with my DA when my rotary arrived, wont touch the DA again, the rotary sanding was a lot more uniform than the da:thumb:


----------



## NissanMan (Aug 24, 2010)

Hooleygan said:


> Thanks for that guys. Niki - I was thinking I might go for a Milwaukee as they seem to be a quality machine for a reasonable price. Am I right in thinking they are about £200ish?
> 
> Type R - Hanks for your input. Are you a professional? The only place I could think of trying before I buy would be at a detailing training day. Has anyone any other ideas where I could try out different machines before I buy?


Use google for a price, i just found one on the intraweb net for about 170 quid, just posted it in detailing chat.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=245039

I just ordered a Flex and gave the ccard a battering at the wrong time of year, ill just say santa gave it me:doublesho


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

NissanMan said:


> I have spent the last couple of days wetsanding the boat, i started with my DA when my rotary arrived, wont touch the DA again, the rotary sanding was a lot more uniform than the da:thumb:


Rotary sanding :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

you brave dude


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Hooleygan said:


> Type R - Thanks for your input. Are you a professional? The only place I could think of trying before I buy would be at a detailing training day. Has anyone any other ideas where I could try out different machines before I buy?


Me a professional? No mate. Like most here, It's an out of control hobby! :lol:

I'd still try to check the different machines out at the shops mate. Pick them up and hold them. You'll get a fairly good idea if they are comfortable for you. Some are heavier than others (Dewalt), some have on off only triggers (my old Ryobi), some got feathering triggers (my new Flex PE14), some have the speed dial in an awkward place (Metabo / my Flex if you're left handed)

The Makita 9227 is a great polishing machine, and can get good low speeds out of it. It weighs about 3kg, a bit heavy, but it's well built. It was on my list to buy, but the weight and handle weren't really to my liking. It's also a pretty big machine.

By contrast, my new Flex is tiny, light, and very comfortable to hold. I did get lucky because I brought it sight unseen, but it's purpose built for polishing. Not a converted grinder for sanding like most of the others.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hooleygan said:


> I have the original, the ST170, in imperial blue. The best colour I think!
> 
> £66 delivered is a great price to pay I think for a first machine. I was considering a Mikita as well as they are a quality machine. I reckon once you've corrected your own car you'll want to do more as its so satisfying seeing the end result!
> 
> May I ask where you are buying the DAS6 from?


I have a ST220 in Panther Black and my DAS6 with CG Hex Logic White pad & Menzerna 203s was all i need to correct my car.


----------



## Hooleygan (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the input guys. I'm definitely gonna go and handle a few before I make a decision. Think I'll see where sells a range of different machines and probably buy from them if I find one I like.

Merry Christmas everyone. Hope Santa brings you some nice detailing goodies!!


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

i have both and would deffinately recommend getting a DA, they have alot of uses


----------



## Kaban (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi,

I just wanted to share what a difference in perspective there is between Europe and the US. Most of the guys in the US talk about rotaries as if they are some fire breathing dragon that is just itching to eat your paint up. But I noticed overseas, more people use a rotary including many of the world famous professionals. I have both machines, and I am still adjusting to using a rotary since I began with a Flex DA. The PE14 is a much smoother machine, I am sure once I feel more comfortable with it, it will see more use.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Get both in the one machine! Flex 3401!


----------

